# Rare early Frejus wheel decided to start cleaning it



## mongeese (Apr 11, 2018)

I very much enjoy Frejus bikes and parts. This has been waiting for me to get her done.


----------



## juvela (Apr 11, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for posting!

Have never before seen a hub with this pattern of cutouts, presumably Fratelli Brivo.

Here is a flickr gallery illustrating some of the many private labelled FB hubs:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/grande_flasque/sets/72157648665284563/

Does hub barrel exhibit a marking?

Wonderful resource for information on Emilio Bozzi products:

http://www.condorino.com

Although it appears early enough that it could be pre-Bozzi.

-----


----------



## mongeese (Apr 11, 2018)

In cursive the hub is stamped Frejus. I will send you a picture when I get home. The cones are not stamped so that made me think its not FB.


----------



## juvela (Apr 11, 2018)

-----

In my experience the cone marking was very much a sometime thing; many more not than with.

-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 12, 2018)

That's a neat hub! By the way, I need everything that you do not see on this bike, + a drive side crank arm, mine is cracked.  http://www.fattiretrading.com/frejus.html
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## juvela (Apr 12, 2018)

-----

Subject hubs now identified as SIAMT.  Acronym for Stabilimento Italiano Applicazioni Mecchaniche Torino.  

Frequently private labelled as we have them here.

This model offered in both solid and hollow axle versions.



 

 

 

 



 



 

 

 

 

Super SIAMT  axle sets have fluted shafts -



 

An assortment of small flange models were also produced, one example -



 

 

A drum brake model -



 

 

Additionally, factory manufactured chainsets and pedals.

Some company history is given here -

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIAMT

-----


----------



## mongeese (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## juvela (Apr 14, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much Mr. Stack!

It is rare that a pet owner expects their charge to dine upon axle parts!  

-----


----------

